# Παπαγάλοι > Ζευγαρώματα - Αναπαραγωγή - Νεοσσοί >  Ζευγάρωμα lovebird

## andreas142

Γειά σας συγνώμη εαν σας ζάλισα θα ήθελα να μου δώσετε καποιές πληροφορίες για το ζευγάρωμα των lovebirds! δε το σκέπτομαι απο τώρα αλλα το έχω στην άκρη του μυαλού μου. Έχω δύο lovebirds ta αγόρασα ώς ζςυγάρι τώρα αν είναι αυτό είναι άλλο θέμα ! Τα lovebirds ποτέ ζευγαρώνουν ποιά εποχή? στην Διατροφική προετοιμάσια  τι θα πρέπει να τα ταίζω? και εαν δε το τρώνε  τι να κάνω γιατί τους εχώ δώσει μίλο , αχλάδι και βραστό αυγό αλλα αυτά ούτε που τα ακουμπούν.Προτιμόύν τους σπόρους και κυρίως τους ηλιόσπορους . Εάν τουε πάρω φωλιά και τη βάλω στο κλουβί θα τα ωθήσω να ζευγαρώσουν? πάντως δε τα έχω δει να ανεβαίνει το ένα πάνω στο άλλό. σας παραθέτω και μερικές φωτογραφίες

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Αντρέα όταν ανοίγεις ένα νέο θέμα να βάζεις ένα τίτλο σχετικό με αυτό που θέλεις να αναφέρεις στο θέμα σου.Όταν  γράφεις συνεχώς *γεια σας* κανείς δεν θα προσέξει το θέμα σου.Επίσης πριν το ανοίξεις κοιτάμε πρώτα αν υπάρχουν σχετικά με αυτό που θες θέματα για να μην ανοίγουμε νέα.
Τώρα δεν θα έπρεπε να σε απασχολεί αυτό.Τα πουλάκια πρέπει πρώτα να συνηθίσουν το χώρο τους.Αυτό που πρέπει τώρα είναι η διαμονή τους και η διατροφή τους.
Με τη διατροφική προετοιμασία τους δίνεις εκτός από το μείγμα σπόρων φρούτα και λαχανικά αλλά και αυγοτροφή έτοιμη η αυγό βρασμένο.Επίσης πάντα ένα σουπιοκόκαλο για την χορήγηση ασβεστίου που θα χρειαστεί την περίοδο αυτή.Είπες και μόνος σου ότι τρώνε μόνο σπόρους αφού αυτό έχουν μάθει.Θα πρέπει να τους δίνεις διαφορά φρούτα και λαχανικά για να δεις αν θα φάνε.Θέλει επιμονή.Βάλε πάνω στους σπόρους λίγο από τη νέα τροφή που θέλεις να φάνε.
Ναι η φωλιά θα τα ωθήσει να φτιάξουν φωλιά και μπορείς να δεις το θηλυκό να σκίζει χαρτί από τον πάτο αν έχεις και να το πηγαίνει μέσα.Δεν θα γίνει τίποτα όμως .
viewtopic.php?f=28&t=601

viewtopic.php?f=28&t=870

viewtopic.php?f=29&t=47

----------


## andreas142

Μερικές ακόμα.

----------


## vagelis76

τα μικρά σου είναι διαφορετικής ράτσας και αν ζευγαρώσουν μεταξύ τους θα έχεις μια γέννα με υβρίδια.Κυριώς τα υβρίδια βγαίνουν στείρα,http://www.greekbirdclub.com/viewtopic.php?f=28&t=1277
με πολύ μικρές πιθανότητες κάποια να είναι οκ και να μπορούν να ζευγαρώσουν αργότερα.Αν δε σε προβληματίζει αυτό οκ,τους παρέχεις καθημερινά φρέσκα φρούτα και λαχανικά,καθώς και αυγό ανα τακτά χρονικά διαστήματα ή αυγοτροφή και απαραίτητα θα υπάρχει στο κλουβί πηγή ασβεστίου,όπως σουπιοκόκαλο.

----------


## vagelis76

Ένωσα τα 2 θέματα σε ένα,Δεν υπάρχει λόγος να ανοίγουμε 2 και 3 φορές θέμα με το ίδιο ερώτημα ή απορία....οι απαντήσεις που θα πάρεις θα σκορπιστούν,επίσης με αυτό το τρόπο δε βοηθάμε τα υπόλοιπα μέλη,τωρινά και μελλοντικά με τυχόν το ίδιο ερώτημα.Ανδρέα τη προσοχή λίγο θέλω,ναι??
 ::   ::

----------


## demis

αντρεα εχω μπερδευτει λιγο στο προηγουμενο θεμα που ειχες ανοιξει  ημουν ισγουρος πως ειναι και τα δυο το ιδιο ειδος δηλαδη agapornis  rossecolis απλα το ενα ειναι peachface  και το αλλο whiteface αν ειναι ετσι τοτε ειναι γονιμα. αλλα επειδη εχω μπερδευτει λιγο το μπλε θα μπορουσε να ειναι και fisher  τοτε θα υπηρχε προβλημα με ιβρυδια αλλα εγω απο ο,τι το βλεπω ειναι ιδιο ειδος. ας βοηθισει και καποιος πιο εμποιρος με τα αυτα τα ειδη γιατι τοσα πολλα που ειναι με χουν μπερδευσει πραγματικα!!!

----------


## andreas142

Γειά σου Ντέμη βασικά εμένα με ενδιαφέρει εάν το ζευγάρι μου είναι όντως ζευγάρι δηλάδη αρσενικό θυλικό να κάνουν πουλάκια ώστε να τα μεγαλώσω και να γίνουν αρκετά ήμερα δε με νοιάζει τα πουλάκια που θα βγούν να είναι γόνιμα.Πιστεύεις το θυλικό το μπλέ υπάρχει περίπτωση να είναι στείρο ?

----------


## demis

οχι στειρο δεν νομιζω να ειναι.. κοιτα ακομα και αν ειναι ιδιου φυλου μπορει να ειναι ζευγαρι δηλαδη να αγαπιουντε να ταιζονται πολυ πιθανον αν τους βαλεις φωλια να μπαινουν μεσα και να βαζουν χορτα αλλα θα βεβαιωθεις για το φυλο αν τα δεις να ζευγαρωνουν. αυτο ισως αργησει πολυ καιρο. μεχρι τοτε δεν μπορεις να βγαλεις συμεπρασμα για το φυλο τους δηλαδη δεν μπορεις να πεις δεν ζευγαρωνουν αρα ειναι του ιδιου φυλου. μπορει να ζευγαρωσουν και μετα απο ενα χρονο πχ η σε λιγους μηνες! εσυ αυτο που μπορεις να κανεις ειναι να τους δινεις φρουτα λαχανικα και ασβεστειο

----------


## Rania

Σαν είδος είναι εντάξει  ::  
Σαν ζευγάρι κάνεις δεν μπορεί να σου πει
Αυτο το ιδος δεν ξεχοριζει απο την εξωτερική εμφανίσει.
Το κλουβί για έμενα είναι μικρο τα lavebird είναι γνωστό
οτι θέλουν μεγάλο κλουβί και πολλά παιχνίδια για να νιώσουν 
άνετα  ::

----------


## andreas142

Βασικά όταν τα είχα πρωτοπάρει τα πήρα σε ακόμη μικρότερο κλουβί .Έψαξα σε όλη την Καλαμάτα και στο τύπο του κλουβιού να είναι κόντα τα καγγελάΚΙΑ και βρήκα μόνο αυτό που έχω τώρα.

----------


## Antigoni87

Έβαλες τουλάχιστον τίποτα να παίζουν; Το εμπλούτισες το κλουβάκι καθόλου;  ::

----------


## andreas142

Τους έβαλα μία ρόδα και τρέχουν συνέχεια, τους αρέσει πάρα πολύ.  Επίσης μία κούνια με κουδούνακια με την οποία όμως δεν ασχολούνται  ::

----------


## andreas142

Σήμερα εβάλα με τα σποράκια που τρώνε tA ΛΑΒΜΠΕΡΝΤΣ KAI TRIMENH MPANANA ME KAROTO ΤΡΩΝΕ ΤΩΡΑ ΤΙ ΤΡΩΝΕ ΘΑ ΔΕΙΞΕΙ

----------


## Antigoni87

Σε άλλο θέμα είπαμε για τη ρόδα ότι είναι λάθος αξεσουάρ... Είναι φτιαγμένη για τρωκτικά, και πάλι λάθος όταν έχει κενά γιατί πολλά ποδαράκια έχουν σπάσει και κοπεί έτσι.  :sad:   Αν επιμένεις να βάλεις ρόδα, βάλε* χωρίς κενά*.

Θα τα γράψω πάλι, αν θέλεις τα ακολουθείς για την χαρά των πουλιών σου. Βάλε σουπιοκόκαλο να ξύνουν το ράμφος και να παίρνουν ασβέστιο, βάλε ξύλινες ή σχοινένιες πατήθρες που είναι πιο κατάλληλες για παιχνίδι και τις προτιμούν οι παπαγάλοι, βάλε ο,τι πιο φτηνό βρεις για παιχνίδι (αν δε θες να ξοδευτείς), ακόμη και καλαμάκια, κορδέλες, σπάγγο, άδειο ρολό χαρτιού υγείας δεμένο από ψηλά με κορδόνι για να το σκίζουν. Σου προτείνω απλές και γρήγορες λύσεις, που θα κάνουν τα πουλάκια χαρούμενα. Θα χαρώ να δω νέα φωτό με πιο γεμάτο κλουβάκι!

Τέλος, πέρα από τα ζευγαρώματα, κοίτα λίγο στην διατροφή πρώτα. Δε θα τα ζευγαρώσεις με επιτυχία αν δεν τα ταϊσεις σωστά. Βάζεις αυγό; Φρούτα και λαχανικά; Ψάξε λίγο στο φόρουμ και πες μας αν έχεις άλλες απορίες

(Edit: τώρα είδα ότι τρώνε μπανάνα και καρότο, χαίρομαι! Δοκίμασε και μπρόκολο, μήλο (όχι τα κουκούτσια, είναι τοξικά νομίζω!), σπανάκι κτλ  ::  )

----------


## Antigoni87

viewtopic.php?f=9&p=45708#p45708 Δες και το κλουβί του Αντρέα για τα κοκατίλ του, να πάρεις ιδέες!

----------


## andreas142

σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις πληροφορίες

----------


## Dream Syndicate

[ot:twq3g1lu][/ot:twq3g1lu]Κανόνησε να βρεθούμε και θα σου γίνει ιδιαίτερο Αντρέα.  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## artis

παιδια συγνωμη που παρευενω αλλα θα ηθελα και εγω να μαθω ποτε γεννουν αυγα τα peachface....ο θηλικο μου φτιαχνη τη φωλια και σημερα ειδα τα δυο μου λοβπερτσ να ζευγαρωνουν...

ΣΥΓΝΩΜΗ ΠΟΥ ΑΝΟΙΞΑ ΑΛΛΟ ΘΕΜΑ

----------


## andreas142

Καλά έκανες και άνοιξες αυτό το θέμα πολύ  ενδιαφέρον. Αν μπορείς δείξε μας και μία φωτογραφία απο τα lovebirds σου

----------


## Dream Syndicate

> παιδια συγνωμη που παρευενω αλλα θα ηθελα και εγω να μαθω ποτε γεννουν αυγα τα peachface....ο θηλικο μου φτιαχνη τη φωλια και σημερα ειδα τα δυο μου λοβπερτσ να ζευγαρωνουν...
> 
> ΣΥΓΝΩΜΗ ΠΟΥ ΑΝΟΙΞΑ ΑΛΛΟ ΘΕΜΑ


Αυγά γεννάει το θηλυκό άσχετα αν υπάρχει αρσενικό.Όταν έχουμε ζευγάρι τότε θα βατευτούν και έχουμε αυγά γονιμοποιημένα η μπορεί και άσπορα.

----------


## artis

den exi sigkekrimeni epoxi?

----------


## Antigoni87

Σωστή είναι η εποχή που συμβαδίζει με τις επιταγές της φύσης, και εφόσον έχουμε κάνει προετοιμασία στα πουλιά για να είναι δυνατά, να βγάλουν υγιή πουλιά και να μην εξαντληθούν!
Νομίζω τώρα δεν είναι καλή περίοδος για αναπαραγωγές, είμαστε μετά την πτερόρροια και πριν καν μπει χειμώνας. Ετοίμασε τα πουλιά το χειμώνα και βάλε τα τέλος χειμώνα-αρχές άνοιξης για ζευγάρωμα!  ::   ::

----------


## andreas142

Η προετοιμασία δηλάδη πρεπεί να ξεκινήσει απο αρχές  Μάρτη ώστε αρχές  απριλίου να ξεκινήσει το ζευγάρωμα σωστα?  ::

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Σωστά τέσσερις περίπου εβδομάδες πριν το πρώτο αυγό.

----------


## andreas142

Metα από πόσο καιρό απο τότε που αγόρασε κάποιος ενά ζευγάρι lovebird μπορεί να ξεκινήσει το ζευγάρωμα?δηλάδη εάν κάποιος αγόρασε το σεπτέμβρη το ζευγάρι μπορεί το  μαρτή του 2011 να αρχίσει τη διαδικασία του ζευγαρώματος με διατροφική προετοιμασία αυγοτροφή(φαντάζομαι οτί πωλούν σε pet shop αυγοτροφή) , φρούτα , λαχανικά , βιταμίνες, σουπιοκόκαλο  και τον ΑΠΡΙΛΗ του 2011 να τοποθετήσει τη φωλιά και εάν ειναί όλα οκ να ξεκινήσει το ζευγάρωμα αν βέβαια και τα πουλία είναι σε ηλικία αναπαραγωγής? να ρωτήσω και κάι κάτι άλλο εάν τα πουλιά ζευγαρώσουν χωρίς διατροφική προετοιμασία τι κίνδυνοι ελοχέουν για τα πουλιά ? να ρωτήσω και κάτι άσχετο που ισώς φανεί ανόητο εώς και κουραστικό? το ένα απο τα δύο lovebirds μου δε έχει δακτυλίδι για ποιο λόγο μπορεί να υποθέσει κανείς?

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Συνεχίζουμε εδώ για το ζευγάρωμα.
Το θέμα για το κλουβί είναι εδώ.
viewtopic.php?f=9&t=4589

----------


## artis

Γινονται πιο χοντρα οταν κοντευει να γεννησουν γιατι τωρα που ιδα το θηλικο εκει στη κυλια εχι μεγαλωσει σημαινει τιποτα

----------


## artis

?????????????????????????????????????/

----------


## andreas142

Γειά σου Αrtis aν  είναι  δυνατό βάλε καμιά φωτογραφία απο τα πουλάκια να τη δεί κάποιος πιο γνώστικος σε αυτό το θέμα μήπως μάθουμαι κάτι

----------

